

Project Management Tools - jawngee

I'm looking for something similar to, say, ActiveCollab, but that isn't, say, ActiveCollab, to help fill a project manager-less hole.<p>Prefer something that I can run on my own metal.  We used BaseCamp for the longest time, but on huge projects, it actually becomes more of a hinderance  than help.<p>Any pointers appreciated.
======
fudge
You could have a look at my free and open source alternative at
<http://www.clockingit.com>

